# Home training - with Gary ****



## Mr O

What a







education.

Firstly I would like to thank Gary for a fantastic 'all things coffee' session today.

------------

If you are looking for some hands on training with your own gear especially in the Midlands Gary is your man. Possion, knowledge and all round decent chap









Cupping: I never would have bothered if i'm being honest - so glad i have, and i will be doing it more often now.

Espresso: It's now good that i have some know how and what i am going to be practising is the right way. Dialling in, routine, prep, tamping, pulling a shot.

Milk: I've never liked milk at all. But after today....never say never.... (a swift change of tip and my machine can steam milk like a good un)

Latte Art: Due to not being a milk drinker i didn't have suitable cups. No problem for Gary (i wish i'd got a photo) It's gonna take me some practice.

The above doesn't look much really, but was a 1/2 day full of info that you can't get from written words or a youchoob vid.

Thanks also goes to coffeechap for starting the ball rolling on this one, cheers mate.

I'm now mentally tired after so much to try and take in. Can't wait to start putting it into practice.

*
Mr O*


----------



## Xpenno

Great to hear, helped me out no end when I was starting out


----------



## truegrace

Might invest in some training myself when I have sorted a new machine, hopefully i have been doing it right all this time anyway but worth finding out!


----------



## Mr O

truegrace said:


> Might invest in some training myself when I have sorted a new machine, hopefully i have been doing it right all this time anyway but worth finding out!


Well worth it, I had made improvements since booking my training but they were minimal. Now I know what I'm putting into practice is the way to go


----------



## truegrace

Expensive?


----------



## Mr O

IMO no, it's a bargain.

The money we spend on a grinder a machine and other kit it's money very well spent


----------



## morphsbsd

Oh i didn't know we had people on here that would do training, is Gary on the forum or is it best to go through coffee chap?


----------



## jeebsy

Depends where you are


----------



## morphsbsd

jeebsy said:


> Depends where you are


 yep that little bit of info was kind of missing... I am based in Milton Keynes..


----------



## Mr O

Gary is on the forum

Glenn - forum owner & runner, does training

coffeechap - all round good egg does training

i think Glenn and coffeechap are more South / southwest (I'm sure they will confirm) Gary is Midlands based


----------



## Mr O

Gary can be found at the bottom of this page (page 1)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6037-Has-Bean-In-My-Mug


----------



## Glenn

morphsbsd - I'm not too far from you (about 45mins up the M1)

Will send through details


----------



## morphsbsd

Thanks Glenn


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mr O said:


> IMO no, it's a bargain.
> 
> The money we spend on a grinder a machine and other kit it's money very well spent


I think that's a pretty good point. For what we spend on changing to a better a basket or milk jug, or upgrading a machine / grinder. Training is money well spent for the improvement in the cup.


----------



## Mr O

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think that's a pretty good point. For what we spend on changing to a better a basket or milk jug, or upgrading a machine / grinder. Training is money well spent for the improvement in the cup.


And no matter how much you spend on coffee kit, it's wasted unless you know how to use it


----------



## truegrace

Will invest I think once I have my new machine, no point while I still have my classic!


----------



## jlarkin

I'm based between Basingstoke and Reading (close to M4 and M3), just hoping somebody might be offering training near here? I've not got an espresso machine, I'm primarily interested in coffee cupping or sensory and brewing better coffee...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> I'm based between Basingstoke and Reading (close to M4 and M3), just hoping somebody might be offering training near here? I've not got an espresso machine, I'm primarily interested in coffee cupping or sensory and brewing better coffee...


@Glenn perhaps


----------



## aaroncornish

Sounds good! I might have to book in with Gary


----------



## garydyke1

aaroncornish said:


> Sounds good! I might have to book in with Gary


You'd be welcome anytime


----------



## aaroncornish

Great stuff. Are you often in Manchester?


----------



## garydyke1

aaroncornish said:


> Great stuff. Are you often in Manchester?


Not terribly often. I have friends up there so could be an excuse to visit them


----------



## mrsimba

Very much looking forward to meeting you Gary & for my training next weekend!


----------



## aaroncornish

Let us know how you get on MrSimba.

I am going to be booking in with Gary very soon. Excited to see what I can do with the right kit and a gentle kick in the correct direction


----------



## mrsimba

Many thanks to Gary who came over today & taught me a great deal!

I'd highly recommend Gary to anyone who wants to learn more & get better results, no matter how much you read, listen to, or watch on youtube nothing like a (very) patient expert teaching & correcting with you on your own machine till you get it right!!!

Many thanks again Gary!


----------



## Mr O

Top man is our Gary


----------



## aaroncornish

Glad to see it was a good session

What were the top revelations?


----------



## mrsimba

aaroncornish said:


> Glad to see it was a good session
> 
> What were the top revelations?


The problem I've had is constancy & that its taking me literally 500g of beans to dial in and get a good shot, & then repeating it, this is what I wanted Gary to help me with

Gary straight away got me dispensing directly into the basket not a jar then into basket to improve the distribution and my tamping was not firm enough, Gary threw the 30lb's out of the window & showed me a far better way!

Then with the Grinder (65e) at 4.5 we were getting 18.5in - 30 out in 53seconds, we dialled the grinder back to 5 and it was 18.5in - 30 out in 25 seconds, so went back to 4.5 and it was 18.5in - 30 out in 38seconds.... at this point I felt Gary was sharing my frustration!!!

I'm hoping a few kg's more beans through the machine will settle it down, when we got the shots 'right' they were spot on but Gary did say he'd never seen a grinder so inconsistent - so I'm glad the core problem was not all 'user error'!

I've ran 2kg of beans through this afternoon on a very fine setting & then stripped the top burr off and given it a good clean out and its all spinning beautifully







so will see how I get on.

Without Garys help though I'd still be scratching my head thinking it was all my bad technique!

*edit*

Took top burr off & gave the 65e a good vacuum out and consistency is now returned! made a 'note to self' that a monthly clean out of the grinder is obviously a must do!

So simple to do also only 3 screws & no need to re-adjust grind setting afterwards just re-assemble and all good to go


----------



## Xpenno

He's a legend, so patient but at the same time brutally honest. Glass he's getting or and about helping others


----------



## garydyke1

mrsimba served me a delicious espresso of Limoncillo washed caturra , 1 day after roasting, it can be done kids ; )


----------



## coffeechap

Gary is a super patient trainer with an incredible depth of knowledge, well worth a session especially if you are in the Birmingham area


----------



## aaroncornish

Come on Gary, send me some dates! Very excited now


----------



## Mr O

You can't not be impressed....


----------



## Jedi oh

As a newbie, this could be right up my street. Will look into it.


----------



## mrsimba

Jedi oh said:


> As a newbie, this could be right up my street. Will look into it.


Highly recommended!


----------



## HLA91

Anyone know which home trainer covers the South Wales area?


----------



## jeebsy

Could be in coffeechap's juridisction depending how south south is


----------



## HLA91

Porthcawl, CF36 area.


----------



## jeebsy

Send him a message to ask.


----------



## Zimmerman

Any home trainers in the North West, (Cumbria)?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Zimmerman said:


> Any home trainers in the North West, (Cumbria)?


What would you like including in training?


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> What would you like including in training?


Because you would be ace&#8230;.


----------



## Zimmerman

The Systemic Kid said:


> What would you like including in training?


Just upgraded a Silvia/Rocky for Quick Mill Verona and Eureka Zenith 65E.

Looking to get the best out of both of them, looking to increase my all round barista skills. I drink mainly espressos, but my wife and guests like cappuccinos.


----------



## GrimboNick

Just wanted to add to this thread after having a coffee training session with Gary this weekend.

I wish we had done this earlier! We've spent a bit on coffee kit over the last year, but really needed a bit of guidance. Gary covered the difference water can make (huge!), espresso, the basics of cupping, how to do a decent Chemex (thank you!!!) and basics of milk steaming. He explained things really well, and wasn't at all patronising. Gary's enthusiasm and knowledge reinvigorated our interest in coffee, and I could not recommend this session more highly. Money well spent definitely.

Only downside - Gary showed us a VST refractometer and now I want one lol. And a Pergtamp. And an EK43...

Thanks Gary - really appreciate it


----------



## mrsimba

He is rather good isn't he!









Maybe he should keep an EK43 in the boot of his car... sure he'd have sold it by the time the training session came to an end!!!


----------



## Mr O

GrimboNick said:


> Thanks Gary - really appreciate it


I've spent a small fortune of coffee gear since joining the forum and without Garys help i wouldn't be enjoying it like i am.

Without doubt the best money i have spent so far is for a training session with Gary.


----------



## jlarkin

I'm trying to organise a session soon with @Glenn - definitely think I need some pointers.


----------



## garydyke1

If anyone is after any training in and around Birmingham , i'm in the unusual position of being free this week until this Saturday when Tilt opens and I start serving coffee and beer for a living!. Tilt will be looking to provide training and cupping/tasting courses for groups , or individuals - in the basement training room ........ watch this space









I will still be available to offer one-on-one training for forum folk and anyone who needs a helping hand with anything coffee related.


----------



## MarkyP

Good luck with the new venture!!!


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> If anyone is after any training in and around Birmingham , i'm in the unusual position of being free this week until this Saturday when Tilt opens and I start serving coffee and beer for a living!. Tilt will be looking to provide training and cupping/tasting courses for groups , or individuals - in the basement training room ........ watch this space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still be available to offer one-on-one training for forum folk and anyone who needs a helping hand with anything coffee related.


Does this mean no more has bean?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Does this mean no more has bean?


You got it .


----------



## Yes Row

Where is Tilt Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

City Arcade . Won't be fully open on the coffee side until Sunday or Monday. Beer go live is midday Saturday : )


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Will be heading along there next week.


----------



## mrsimba

Will pop in next week also


----------



## kostona

Does anyone cover London area?


----------



## hotmetal

kostona said:


> Does anyone cover London area?


Glenn does home training and is based around Stanmore I believe. He's pretty busy but you could always drop him a PM to ask the question.


----------



## garydyke1

So Tilt opened today for beer but the coffee service (in true cafe format) really starts Monday . Origin Resolute (switching to Pathfinder from Tuesday) in hopper 2 and Five Elephant Guat in hopper 1.

2 batch brews hopefully and delicious cakes also : )


----------



## jlarkin

Hope it's going well Gary, sounds excellent!


----------



## Bentaylor77

Can anyone recommend a trainer in the SW London area?


----------



## Bentaylor77

How do I get in touch with glen?


----------



## jeebsy

Bentaylor77 said:


> How do I get in touch with glen?


Stand in front of a mirror while holding a candle and say Glenn three times, you should hear a knocking sound after. That's him.

Or try a private message.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bentaylor77 said:


> How do I get in touch with glen?


 @Glenn @Glenn @Glenn


----------



## Glenn

@Bentaylor77 My spidey sense (@mrboots2u) tells me you'd like a PM. There's one in your inbox


----------



## Grahamg

Just to reiterate the point of others, I didn't really have the patience to trawl through the forums and don't bones t lying learn well from pure reading so benefited greatly from training. No,massively. That's just with a Gaggia and . Mc2, and found n d I'd completely misinterpreted many of the info on machines foibles and temp surfing etc so oral Explanation and demo most helpful. Excuse grammar, on dodgy tablet.


----------



## smorgo

Darn, I noticed the sign for Tilt when I was in Birmingham on Friday. I thought it looked interesting but the family dragged me away. Next time I shall be sure to pop in and say hello. I'd definitely be up for some training.


----------



## dancing james

@Glenn

We'd be keen on some training at home. Have just committed to upgrading from rancilio rocky/Silvia to a compak K10 and the Orchestrale Nota so it's probably time to upskill too. We live in New Malden.


----------



## steveop

Does anyone provide training in the Essex (Southend) area please?


----------



## Daren

steveop said:


> Does anyone provide training in the Essex (Southend) area please?


What kid do you have Steve?


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> What kid do you have Steve?


That's a bit personal!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> That's a bit personal!


Blinkin predictive text spell checking thingy... Grrr

I'll try again,

What kit do you have Steve


----------



## steveop

Haha. Bit of an unbalanced set-up, a 2008 mythos and a modded gaggia Classic


----------



## dancing james

Just had our training session with @Glenn

Really useful, lots of little tips to help us get more out of our setup. Was really interesting to change our grind just a fraction and to shorten the shot time to produce much sweeter espresso. Tamping has been improved and it'll take a while to assimilate it all into our regular practice.

Would thoroughly recommend it as a few hours well spent.


----------



## Glenn

It was an absolute pleasure meeting you today.

I will send through the coffee recommendations for you too.


----------



## dancing james

@Glenn Now have a very consistent routine going on, 3 cloths (one for steam wand, another for the portafilter and a 3rd for general mess). Tamping is more reliable, no tapping going on. Currently sticking to the slightly less than 30s extraction time and going for a 1.7 ratio. Milk now has a lovely gloss before pouring.

Making fewer good coffees and many more excellent ones now. Visitors to the house are making comments like "I didn't know coffee could taste like that" and "it really doesn't need sugar".

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Perhaps we should re titles this thread home training won't Gary and Glenn


----------



## jlarkin

Or perhaps; Home Training with Gary or Glenn.


----------



## Louis84

Did you manage to find someone who does training in South Wales after? I am also interested. Pontypridd area CF46


----------



## Glenn

Have a chat to the Coffee Punks team in Swansea. They may be able to assist.

It's a little out of my catchment area. I can suggest trainers in Bristol and Herefordshire though.


----------



## Louis84

Will do. Thanks Glenn.


----------



## GerryM

Hi Gary, I hope you don't mind me jumping on to this thread, I'm based in West Mids about 15 Mins from the NEC and wonder if you still offer training on home espresso machines?

Unfortunately i've just joined the forum, having lurked for an inordinate amount of time, so I can't PM you, if you still offer the training this could you possibly give me idea of how it works and what the cost is please?

Many thanks

Gerry


----------



## Mrboots2u

GerryM said:


> Hi Gary, I hope you don't mind me jumping on to this thread, I'm based in West Mids about 15 Mins from the NEC and wonder if you still offer training on home espresso machines?
> 
> Unfortunately i've just joined the forum, having lurked for an inordinate amount of time, so I can't PM you, if you still offer the training this could you possibly give me idea of how it works and what the cost is please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gerry


 @garydyke1


----------



## garydyke1

GerryM said:


> Hi Gary, I hope you don't mind me jumping on to this thread, I'm based in West Mids about 15 Mins from the NEC and wonder if you still offer training on home espresso machines?
> 
> Unfortunately i've just joined the forum, having lurked for an inordinate amount of time, so I can't PM you, if you still offer the training this could you possibly give me idea of how it works and what the cost is please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gerry


Drop me a tweet garydyke1


----------



## GerryM

Thanks for your swift reply, tweet sent (hopefully as it's the first one i've ever sent!).


----------



## JaymeeH

Who would be the best person for Cambridge area?


----------



## Kyle T

Just wanted to add to the glowing reviews for Gary. He came to my house on Sunday and took me through a cupping session as well as helping me with technique for pulling a better shot as well as answering any questions I had in the process. Plus his vast knowledge and love for coffee is inspiring. Worth every penny and I would thoroughly recommend.


----------



## caramel

Some glowing reviews here @garydyke1

How far north do you go?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Not that far


----------



## Mrboots2u

caramel said:


> Some glowing reviews here @garydyke1
> 
> How far north do you go?


Make sure you still have some gear before he comes


----------



## caramel

Mrboots2u said:


> Make sure you still have some gear before he comes


Yeah that would be a bit awkward wouldn't it?


----------



## garydyke1

caramel said:


> Some glowing reviews here @garydyke1
> 
> How far north do you go?


That distance might be pushing it....


----------



## caramel

garydyke1 said:


> That distance might be pushing it....


I thought that would be the case, I'm just outside Preston.

I'm sure I have a good deal to learn, I'm happy with the espresso I'm making 8/10 times, but I don't know if I'm getting the best out of it, or just accepting my results. All I know is it's better than I've had at a costa, but not as good as the espresso I had in Milan.

If you can recommend anyone up this end I would appreciate it, cheers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can help with some input if you want to check whether you're getting the best out of your machine/grinder - checking extraction yields via refractometer etc.


----------



## Jason1wood

Think I could do with a cupping session, just to compare my palate to someone who knows what they're talking about.

I make drinkable espresso, but would like a second opinion.

May look into that, oop north.


----------



## caramel

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can help with some input if you want to check whether you're getting the best out of your machine/grinder - checking extraction yields via refractometer etc.


That would be great! Let's work something out.


----------



## caramel

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can help with some input if you want to check whether you're getting the best out of your machine/grinder - checking extraction yields via refractometer etc.


Well this turned out to be a really helpful.

We started with cupping, something I hadn't done before but will be doing in the future each time I get a new bean. Then once we had worked out the flavours and covered different types of beans I had brought along we went on to dialling in the espresso on both of our machines.

We got some great results using beans I had been struggling to get the best out of and made some delicious espressos.

I learned a good amount about water and saw first hand the difference it makes, and some pragmatic tips on how to get better extractions and fine tune my technique.

This morning, using what I leaned yesterday, I have made some of my best coffee yet









An afternoon of great coffee and conversation, it was a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Likewise Sam, pleased you found it helpful.


----------



## Montana

Anyone do training in Kent, based in Swanley and could do with some help. Thanks Rich.


----------



## jlarkin

Montana said:


> Anyone do training in Kent, based in Swanley and could do with some help. Thanks Rich.


I'm not sure but @Glenn would probably be able to get to you?

Just because I'm nosey, what kit have you got?


----------



## Montana

Just replaced my classic with a Verona and have a SJ grinder.


----------



## garydyke1

I should have some free time over the next couple of months so if anyone needs any help......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I could always do with some pointers Gary.


----------



## GerryM

This is a long overdue recommendation for anyone considering booking a lesson with @garydyke1, just do it because you will be glad you did.

It's a few months now since my daughter and I spent several hours with Gary for an excellent introduction to coffee generally and espresso more specifically.

Gary spent time in advance of our training setting up a coffee lab in his kitchen, he introduced us to a wide variety of beans from 'Has Bean', which he got in especially for our lesson.

We learned how to spot the physical differences in how beans are finished ie. washed, natural, etc. and had an introduction to tasting the difference in the various coffee's using cupping spoons and slurping the coffee, this was fun and very useful in highlighting the different flavours in a way which I couldn't have imagined if I hadn't tried slurping from an oddly shaped spoon!

Gary demonstrated how to make a decent espresso and helped us to understand what could be adjusted to improve a not so great espresso before getting us to make our own. We left the training with a good introduction to the relationship between the taste of an espresso and the quantity/ size of the grounds, the quantity and type of water, the weight of tamp etc. and how to use this knowledge to adjust these at home to make a very drinkable espresso which is far better than any we made prior to the training.

Gary was very kind about the kit we took with us although his refractometer didn't lie, it gave the game away in terms of how little solid we were extracting compared to what was possible with a higher end grinder and espresso machine.

Gary is a very competent trainer, my sense is that he knows precisely where to pitch the training to ensure the greatest improvement, whatever your starting point, within the time available.

I am in no doubt that I could improve the taste of the espresso I'm drinking and after meeting Gary I believe that biggest leaps are achievable through getting the basics right, only then is it time to start the fine tuning which I suspect is a rabbit hole where the improvements are made in ever decreasing increments.

I'm still working on the basics, however, I believe that wherever you are on your coffee journey Gary will have something helpful to offer you. He knows a LOT about coffee!!

Thanks, Gary, for an informative and useful introductory training.


----------



## garydyke1

Your fiver is in the post


----------



## garydyke1

Shameless bump .







Lots of availability over the next 7-10 days


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Are you about this weekend? I need to check with Mrs B.


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are you about this weekend? I need to check with Mrs B.


Depends which day but should be


----------



## prankard

garydyke1 said:


> Shameless bump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of availability over the next 7-10 days


Lot's of good feedback from all the other members here. How much do you charge for a session, and is it cheaper with multiple people?

Also, what sort of time during the day do you do you're sessions?

EDIT: I have a friend who wants to join in too. We are based in Cheltenham and we both have similar starter home setups: (Gaggia Classic + Eureka Minion, Rancilio Sivia + Baratza Vario).

I'd assume it would be best for us to visit your place in Birmingham.

And can you work around our 9-5 work lives?


----------



## prankard

Thanks for the quote


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are you about this weekend? I need to check with Mrs B.


Booked in for Saturday and looking forward to it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Had an excellent day with Gary. As others have said money well spent. He's picked up on so many ways to improve shot prep, consistent extraction for my kit and advised on ways to improve further.

I also found it really useful that he also brought along the refractometer, which also indicated what's going right or wrong.

Great advice on the benefits of hopper vs single dosing. Definitely food for thought.

Steaming milk is now nailed, latte art is work in progress. Thankfully Gary is incredibly patient. He probably spent the car journey home screaming at my uncoordinated attempts at latte art. Apples and monks heads are the way forward.

I'm still completely wired on caffeine and need a beer. Wish I'd done this sooner. Old dog has learnt some new tricks.


----------



## RailGuy

Hi after a serious upgrade at BB at the weekend from a Gaggia classic to a Profitec 700 I think the next investment may be some training. I thought I had a good idea what I was doing but it all tastes different, the grind is nothing like where it was, oh and the steam!

Is their anyone that covers the Southampton area for some help or any recommendations?


----------



## garydyke1

RailGuy said:


> Hi after a serious upgrade at BB at the weekend from a Gaggia classic to a Profitec 700 I think the next investment may be some training. I thought I had a good idea what I was doing but it all tastes different, the grind is nothing like where it was, oh and the steam!
> 
> Is their anyone that covers the Southampton area for some help or any recommendations?


A bit far for me , perhaps Glenn?


----------



## michal-mi

as said many times here by others, excellent training and knowledge from Gary.

well worth to pay for this.


----------



## Glenn

I'm pretty maxed out for Dec / Jan with other commitments sadly but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Any one else cover the South, I know Coffee chap did cover the home counties.


----------



## jable1066

Me and the Mrs did an afternoon of training with Gary when we first set up our wholesale account with HasBean. Still carrying forward that knowledge today! Great guy!


----------



## jlarkin

Did a session with Gary at the weekend, I thoroughly enjoyed it and would heartily recommend it. We were concentrating on espresso and some brewed coffee (Chemex and Brazen brewer). It's a refreshing change to be able to drive the training based on either what comes up or what you're interested in and Gary's knowledge of all things coffee is enviable.


----------



## destiny

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any one else cover the South, I know Coffee chap did cover the home counties.


I would be interested perhaps so if you find anyone give me a shout. Im W Sussex


----------



## Ninelives

Just had a training session with Gary. Lovely guy with really in depth knowledge. We quickly got my favourite coffee beans dialled in and I was quite surprised how far out my starting point was as I use the same beans all the time. We did a lot of work on my distribution and I have definitely improved a lot here At the start Gary's shots were 3-4 seconds slower pour than mine at exactly the same settings. At the end of the session I was within 0.5-1 seconds of Gary's extremely consistent pour of 28.7 seconds for 36g out. We finished the session with some latte art and I quickly found out I was overstretching and pouring too fast. I haven't got used to slower pouring yet but I think I am now on the right path to really improving. If your thinking of having some training I would say don't put it off. I think £ for £ training is far better money spent than the latest upgrade on the quest to better coffee.

Really enjoyed my day thanks Gary.

Simon Churchley


----------



## urbanbumpkin

He certainly knows his stuff, this training really improved my consistency. All round nice guy too.


----------

